# Jury Seloection for Vick



## crewdawg52 (Aug 17, 2007)

The Jury For Vick


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 17, 2007)

Hanging is too good for that son of a biscuit! I love meat and am nowhere near a bleeding heart PETA member, but cruelty to animals is just intollerable..


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 17, 2007)

Rumor has it the SOB is going to cop a plea today, I wish they wouldn't offer him a plea deal and run him thru the court system where everything would become public knowledge  and really ruin his career. With a plea deal we won't get all the facts.


----------



## monty (Aug 17, 2007)

Once again, dear friends, we are reminded of our broken system. The rich and famous get preferential treatment and the rest of us slobs take it on the chin.

Funny how we never hear election year promises to fix the system of the priviledged.

I personally would like to see Vick incarcerated with all his cohorts. But it will not work that way.

Perhaps I should not be sounding off like this but I have had it up to my limit of the mollycoddling of the overpaid "beautiful people" whose only redeeming qualities lie so buried in their own arrogance that they have nothing to bind them to reality.

Time to give Hollywood and profesional "sports" a reality check in the pocketbook. Don't go, don't pay, don't support. Common folks are a big part of the problem. Where do you think the "beautiful people" get the bucks to pay for their beemers and body guards?

I'd rather go fishing than watch a movie!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm with ya Monty!! Wet fly or dry??


----------



## placebo (Aug 17, 2007)

On any day, at any time, anywhere at all, I'm right there with you on that!

I have some ideas of what I would like to see happen to him..... but I don't think I can post them here.


----------



## franco61365 (Aug 17, 2007)

Dutch, I am with you, dry fly please, love to see em pop the top!


----------



## monty (Aug 17, 2007)

"I'm with ya Monty!! Wet fly or dry??"

Depends on what's happening at the moment! Got to read the stream!

I stream and lake fish. There is a great brook right across the road from my driveway, lots of action. And some of the best laker, salmon, walleye and pike fishing in the Northeast is available within a twenty minute drive. Oh, and not to forget bass and perch, too!

Then there is the hunting right in my own back yard! Who needs to watch a movie or some overpaid muscle jerk, er uhh jock!

I make my own fun!

Cheers!


----------



## hawgheaven (Aug 17, 2007)

Amen brother! Give me fishing kayak, fly rod and a selection of flies... I'm good to go!


----------



## cascadedad (Aug 17, 2007)

I kind of disagree with a couple things here.  When I lived in Texas, I had a co-worker that went to dog fights and **** fights very regularly.  Now, this was 15 years ago, but the impression that I got from him was that it is a very common thing in certain places.  My guess is, in certain areas of the US, it is very common.  The only reason why this is so high profile is that there is a high profile person in this case.  My guess is, the penalties will be stiffer because the whole country is watching.  We'll have to see.  I may be all washed up on this, but this is my opinion.

There are also people every day that commit serious crimes against other people.  Many of these are not high profile people at all and yet they get off with a slap on their hand.

Please don't get me wrong, I love dogs and animals and hope he gets punished hard, but I certainly wouldn't call for a hanging.


----------



## monty (Aug 17, 2007)

I understand where you are coming from, Cascadedad. Point I was trying to get across is that regardless of the cricumstances one of the "Heroes" our young folks look up to was involved in something illigal. And most likely he will not feel the full slap that the law allows. The same goes for our rich and famous cocaine users, drunk drivers and the lot.  Why must they flaunt the law?  The wrong message is being sent to our children. The law DOES apply to everyone equally (depending on the size of their bank account).  That is my honest opinion.**** fighting and dog fighting are illegal in the United States.  Does this happen? Yes. Does this make it right? No!  So, for now I am going to tie a few flies for an early morning excursion!Cheers, everyone!


----------



## cascadedad (Aug 17, 2007)

I could not agree more.  The "entertainers" of our time are a sorry bunch for the most part.  IMHO of course.

Back to humor, that is a funny cartoon.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 17, 2007)

One of the things I like about the WNBA is that the ladys are so involved in helpping the community and helping kids. With all the crap on TV and in films what does one expect these kids to imulate? Certainly not their parents until they reach there mid 20's and 30's - it's sports figures and film stars!

PS : I probably don't have to say I am venimently against people fighting critters. I don't care if it's a dumb chicken or a dog or a parakeete it's wrong.


----------

